

Corruption allegations swirl around Wikipedia's Jimbo Wales - nickb
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/03/05/BUVFVDM3H.DTL

======
staunch
Not a big fan of Wales but I _really_ hate this kind of article. This is the
tech industry not politics. If it's shown he did something wrong then we
should all hear about it, but there's no substance to these allegations yet.
It's wrong that his reputation is being smeared by innuendo.

~~~
delackner
Agreed. I read through the entire thing expecting to eventually see some claim
that was worth reporting, and yet it all seems like it could be summed up as:
Wikipedia Founder took some people to an expensive dinner (shocking!), has
very unpleasant ex-girlfriend.

